# How to find a hidden proxy server providing internet connection in a LAN



## break_it (Jul 29, 2005)

I work in a company which has lakhs of computers in its LAN, I want to find ip address of computer which provides Internet Access.
Due to security I dont want to run any software,Is there any other way or some code which can find out IP adress which can route to internet.


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

Do you want to find out other people who are using a proxy server that shouldnt be accessing the Internet or do you just want to get access for yourself.


----------



## mattFleming (Jul 29, 2005)

netstat -r (routing table).

-Matt


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm getting the idea that this is not an official request, and we don't help circumvent company policies. I'm going to close this post.


----------

